# Are they USD or ID



## rambronco (May 10, 2013)

I am in talks with someone right now about possibly purchasing a set of hlcd's, he said they were USD's but gave me" CD-1E V.2" as the model which seem to be ID #'s. The pictures aren't clear enough for me to tell. Are those #'s on the horns or the drivers? Any help is appreciated.

RB


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

It was on the box when I purchased mine . The pro ID drivers had the logo sticker on the driver. It was many years ago, I am thinking the black plastic cap on the back of the driver had the logo and model on it. That was 15 years ago and I just do not remember for certain. Almost want to say the USD horns had the USD logo embossed somewhere into the horn body. 
I am sure some one will chime in and refresh my memory.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

CD1e are Eric's/old Image Dynamic horns.

Technically the horn bodies were/are all the same, it's the drivers that changed and thus changed model numbers.

The CD1e v2 were the Motorolla piezo drivers on the V2 horn bodies, which are the urethane bodies we see today...the v1s were fiberglass.


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

thehatedguy pretty much covered it:


"CD-1E V.2"

-CD-1E is the compression driver model, that particular one is a cheap Motorola Piezo unit.

-V.2 reffers to the horn body, V.2 is the full size urethane horn body.


It is quite common for people to switch compression drivers on the horn bodies, they may be a USD horn with an Image Dynamics motor or vice versa...

If you post a picture up here, I'm sure we could figure it out.


----------



## rambronco (May 10, 2013)

Going through some of the posts I found someone asking the difference between ID and USD and this was a response.
The difference between them is one of dispersion pattern and frequency response and tonality. My design does better at both of these things. Most dont realize that a great compression driver on a crappy horn wont sound anywhere as good as a crappy compression driver on a great horn.

To get proper imaging the USD recommend/require you use foam blocks to change the dispersion to get imaging, problem with this is it has an effect on frequency response making tuning very difficult. The frequency response of the USD is very irregular and peaky which is caused by poor horn design, this is something that no amount of tuning can overcome.

And then also there was....
Technically the horn bodies were/are all the same, it's the drivers that changed and thus changed model numbers.

Little confused, personally I really don't care about the driver as they will probably be replaced if I purchase them.

Thanks
RB


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I was talking about the differences between the ID/Eric Stevens horns.

Well thinking about it, the bodies from each company were the same and the drivers changed...changing each model number.

But was talking about the differences between the ID horns based on the model number given. And like Kris said, it's hard to tell without seeing a picture because sometimes the drivers got swapped on different company's bodies.

Like this:
FS: Some automotive Horns + drivers - diyAudio

Veritas labeled drivers on USD horns.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You are correct sir.



BlackHHR said:


> Almost want to say the USD horns had the USD logo embossed somewhere into the horn body.


----------



## rambronco (May 10, 2013)

Ok that clears the waters a bit, thanks. He initially said USD but then gave me the ID # stated in my first post, I'll have him take some close ups and see if that sheds more light on it.

Thanks again for the info
RB


----------



## rambronco (May 10, 2013)

He mentioned a clean crack on one of them and judging by the pictures it actually looks like it is in 2 pieces so.........these won't be mine heh.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Depending on what kind of money he is talking about, it could be a decent buy as the cracks can be fixed.

But personally I wouldn't spend much more than $100 for them.


----------



## rambronco (May 10, 2013)

It was going to have international shipping tacked on so to spend for the item in question, it's not like they are super rare, I'll keep my eyes open. To be honest I was not even looking, just kinda stumbled on them. I have never run horns but something I've wanted to do for 10+ years


----------

